# Good first bike for restoration?



## ThePreacherMan (Apr 4, 2020)

Hey everyone! I am new to vintage bikes and have been looking for an old cruiser to work on restoring. Looking for something with character and quality but not too expensive. Is the one pictured below, if rust is only surface, worth a project bike for a first timer? I love tank bikes and this definitely has character!


----------



## gkeep (Apr 4, 2020)

no restoration needed, clean, lube, new tubes/tires and enjoy!


----------



## ThePreacherMan (Apr 4, 2020)

gkeep said:


> no restoration needed, clean, lube, new tubes/tires and enjoy!



Think 150 is a good price?


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 4, 2020)

That bicycle appears to be a more recent reproduction and not actually vintage just so you know. Some folks don't care, but some people would prefer something of original vintage that they can bring back. Just figured I'd let you know.

-Lester


----------



## ThePreacherMan (Apr 4, 2020)

lgrinnings said:


> That bicycle appears to be a more recent reproduction and not actually vintage just so you know. Some folks don't care, but some people would prefer something of original vintage that they can bring back. Just figured I'd let you know.
> 
> -Lester



Ok! What gives that away for you?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2020)

ThePreacherMan said:


> Think 150 is a good price?












						Western Flyer Reproduction ? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

These are the only pics I have right now .A friend of mine picked this up in a package deal and had thoughts of parting it out to offset his costs .I am not sure what he has there,is this a reproduction or a mutt ? I told him not to get his hopes up,it did not look right to me.




					thecabe.com


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 4, 2020)

The model and colors. I'm just familiar with it. Here's a post about one...








						Western Flyer Reproduction ? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

These are the only pics I have right now .A friend of mine picked this up in a package deal and had thoughts of parting it out to offset his costs .I am not sure what he has there,is this a reproduction or a mutt ? I told him not to get his hopes up,it did not look right to me.




					thecabe.com


----------



## ThePreacherMan (Apr 4, 2020)

lgrinnings said:


> The model and colors. I'm just familiar with it. Here's a post about one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. I had seen some in the same color pattern that were actually originals so I thought that was a good sign. Would getting him to find a serial number or something like that help? Also does this help


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 4, 2020)

There's no investigation necessary. You can see it in the photo. As mentioned in the referenced post, the bike is essentially a tribute bicycle. The tank mounts to tabs that are welded onto the frame which is completely different than the way period tanks mount. Again, it's not necessarily bad that it's not original, I just wanted you to know if you had your heart set on something vintage. We've all bought something at some point that didn't turn out to be what we wanted and it doesn't feel great. Just hoping to save you from a little post-purchase dissonance.


----------



## ThePreacherMan (Apr 4, 2020)

lgrinnings said:


> There's no investigation necessary. You can see it in the photo. As mentioned in the referenced post, the bike is essentially a tribute bicycle. The tank mounts to tabs that are welded onto the frame which is completely different than the way period tanks mount. Again, it's not necessarily bad that it's not original, I just wanted you to know if you had your heart set on something vintage. We've all bought something at some point that didn't turn out to be what we wanted and it doesn't feel great. Just hoping to save you from a little post-purchase dissonance.



The repros are still vintage age wise right? And is this a repro?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2020)

ThePreacherMan said:


> Hey everyone! I am new to vintage bikes and have been looking for an old cruiser to work on restoring. Looking for something with character and quality but not too expensive. Is the one pictured below, if rust is only surface, worth a project bike for a first timer? I love tank bikes and this definitely has character! View attachment 1167450



This bike isn't even really a repop. Its an 80's bike built to mimic the 50's style. It actually doesn't seem to be a bad deal at $150, so it would make a good first vintage-ish bike.


----------



## ThePreacherMan (Apr 4, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> This bike isn't even really a repop. Its an 80's bike built to mimic the 50's style. It actually doesn't seem to be a bad deal at $150, so it would make a good first vintage-ish bike.



Do you think this is a mimic as well or a legit old gem?


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 4, 2020)

ThePreacherMan said:


> The repros are still vintage age wise right? And is this a repro?
> 
> View attachment 1167482




Not sure exactly when this repro was produced but it was 1990s-2000s. As far as the 50s bike, I would guess that's legit. But I'm not as familiar with middleweight bicycles. Perhaps someone else could weigh in...


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 4, 2020)

Even if it is a more recent (1990-2000) bicycle I would say it's a good first bike to get going. It should just need a clean up, lube and new tubes and tires. The $150 asking price seems fair for that bike.


----------



## ThePreacherMan (Apr 4, 2020)

Shawn Michael said:


> Even if it is a more recent (1990-2000) bicycle I would say it's a good first bike to get going. It should just need a clean up, lube and new tubes and tires. The $150 asking price seems fair for that bike.



May snag this guy instead


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 4, 2020)

Personally I would choose the green bike over the red one, but that is just my bias towards the older looking tank bikes and not the middleweights. Buy what you like and keep anew eye out for something older.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 4, 2020)

Stare at the bikes on this site for a week and then decide what you are looking for.  These old bikes are a fun hobby. Save up and buy something old and complete.  I'm sure you'll find something vintage in VA if you keep looking.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 4, 2020)

Green bike is 80's aftermarket junker... back when the whole Balloon tire bicycle craze took off.... mfgs started knocking
off all kinds of 'vintage' looking bikes.  Quality on those green bikes is pretty horrible


----------



## ThePreacherMan (Apr 4, 2020)

Really liking this one





bobcycles said:


> Green bike is 80's aftermarket junker... back when the whole Balloon tire bicycle craze took off.... mfgs started knocking
> off all kinds of 'vintage' looking bikes.  Quality on those green bikes is pretty horrible



What about the red one?


----------



## ThePreacherMan (Apr 4, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Stare at the bikes on this site for a week and then decide what you are looking for.  These old bikes are a fun hobby. Save up and buy something old and complete.  I'm sure you'll find something in VA if you keep looking.



Grabbing this tomorrow!


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 4, 2020)

ThePreacherMan said:


> Grabbing this tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1167829





Good luck with it. It isn't a 1950's though.

It is an early/mid 60's built by Huffy for Western Auto.

Probably worth what the asking price is.


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 4, 2020)

ThePreacherMan said:


> Grabbing this tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1167829




Good looking bike. Enjoy and welcome to the club!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 4, 2020)

I have some later 1990s Kustom Kruizer cantilever frame beach cruiser models with fiberglass tanks, which I just consider as an *entirely* *different* _*class*_ than any vintage (or more-vintage) bikes.
Sometimes they are my choice for a ride.


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 5, 2020)

I hope that you enjoy the bike. It's a good looking bike, I like the jet graphics on the tank and chain guard. It is a fun hobby. You can just enjoy the bike that you have, or be like a lot of us and end up with many. In time you will learn what you like.  I have a mix of middleweights and ballooners. The ballooners have a hefty solid feeling to them, but there are many factors to what make a bike feel good to ride.
Original and complete is best from a value and collectibility standpoint. 
 Have fun!  This site is great for knowledge and information. There is a lot to learn. Ask questions if you have any.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 12, 2020)

ThePreacherMan said:


> Think 150 is a good price?



Offer less.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 12, 2020)

ThePreacherMan said:


> Grabbing this tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1167829



Good buy. Razin.


----------



## vincev (Apr 12, 2020)

When you say "restore" are you meaning to make a bike exactly as it left the bike store ? That very expensive and would probably cost a lot more than most bikes are worth.You are better off buying a nice original in great shape and not needing to be restored.Restored bikes generally lose value.


----------

